# House of Argue



## invisible (Apr 14, 2011)

This was an amazing location but very difficult to shoot due to the position of the sun when we got there. It took a lot of post-processing (for my standards) to get this result, and I'm still not sure how I feel about it. Shot last Sunday near Argue, Manitoba.


----------



## SilverEF88 (Apr 14, 2011)

So I will keep all my noob comments to myself, but I really do enjoy this picture as well as your entire abandoned building series on your site.


----------



## Mike Lamb (Apr 15, 2011)

Wow.  There are so many good things here.  The landscape, the sky, the house and the trees in front.  But...
without getting the house to jump out in some way it just seems wasted.  The sky and adjacent landscape buries it.


----------



## SilverEF88 (Apr 15, 2011)

I think that there are a lot of angles and lines that help draw the eye into the picture of the house.


----------



## mwcfarms (Apr 15, 2011)

I think a bit off the left to get rid of the darker portion of sky might look nice too, either way its still a beautiful location and great shot.


----------



## Dagwood56 (Apr 16, 2011)

Interesting shot, but I think I'd crop a bit off the right side, say just past the tree by the house. I feel the dark sky really gives impact to the overall feel of the photo.


----------



## BlackSheep (Apr 16, 2011)

Really nice shot, it has a spooky feel to it. Maybe a slightly different crop as others have suggested would make it even better, but it's pretty great already.

Do you still have snow out there?


----------



## Timoris (Apr 16, 2011)

I love it.

I think that the way the landscap and trees buries the house just enhances the decay of the structure.


----------



## NayLoMo6C (Apr 17, 2011)

arghhhh!.... all these snowy shots of urs are giving me location envy!!! :madmad:


----------



## Timoris (Apr 17, 2011)

NayLoMo6C said:


> arghhhh!.... all these snowy shots of urs are giving me location envy!!! :madmad:


 
I could say the same about your promiscuous Art Grads.


----------



## Mindstoo (Apr 17, 2011)

It shatters my tears to see what I see,

8 growling mad trees surrounding my family prestige,

the colder it gets, the more regrets arise from the surface,

the clouds keep getting darker,

what I start to see is a rotten frog.


It gave me that type of understanding towards my eye!, well done brother!


----------



## invisible (Apr 17, 2011)

BlackSheep said:


> Do you still have snow out there?


Just a little bit in general, but this area had a mini-storm 10 days ago so the snow was plenty and fresh.

Thanks everybody. I don't have a problem with the crop or the blackness of the sky (a conscious choice). I now, however, understand why I'm not convinced by this one: the house (the subject) is losing the battle with the sky, and there's no way around it.


----------



## Moni (Apr 24, 2011)

Very good one........but I think I'd have cropped both in the right and the left side...to tighten the house a bit more


----------



## Eric Via (Apr 24, 2011)

*NICE!!!!!!  Wow!


*


----------



## JBArts (Apr 25, 2011)

Lovin' this image. I like the movement of the clouds above, and that abandoned house seems truly mysterious. Any inspiration for the title?


----------



## invisible (Apr 26, 2011)

Moni said:


> Very good one........but I think I'd have cropped both in the right and the left side...to tighten the house a bit more


While I agree that the house is lost in the image (the main problem here), cropping both sides would kill the mood completely. If anything, I'd crop about 1/4 of the image from the left side, leaving the house in the middle of the frame.



JBArts said:


> Lovin' this image. I like the movement of the clouds above, and that abandoned house seems truly mysterious. Any inspiration for the title?


The inspiration actually came from the location of the house. 

Thanks for the feedback, guys!


----------



## analog.universe (Apr 26, 2011)

I think the dark sky on the left is essential.  It balances the composition, as the house is really the only other large dark area.  I also like the slightly wide aspect ratio.  If you really feel compelled to crop, I would keep the top left corner, and keep the aspect, and lose a little from the right and the front.  But it doesn't need it!  It's very dramatic the way it is, and I think the size of the scene contributes to that.


----------



## invisible (Apr 26, 2011)

analog.universe said:


> I think the dark sky on the left is essential.  It balances the composition, as the house is really the only other large dark area.  I also like the slightly wide aspect ratio.  If you really feel compelled to crop, I would keep the top left corner, and keep the aspect, and lose a little from the right and the front.  But it doesn't need it!  It's very dramatic the way it is, and I think the size of the scene contributes to that.


I don't think cropping is the answer, and I agree that the image is balanced as is and that the current aspect ratio works well. Perhaps the "solution" to the house being lost in the scene would be viewing/printing this one BIG.

Thanks for the feedback!


----------

